# I love my life despite me not having friends.



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

:yes 

I'm doing well in school. I'm doing well in finals. I have a meaningful major. I'm transferring next fall to a university which is pretty exciting.

I enjoy reading, writing, biking, tennis,music, on my free time. 

I'm taking piano lessons with a very good instructor and playing in recitals.

I'm learning Gershwin, jazz more, improvise better and boogie woogie styles which is pretty fun. 

I'm currently in the process of being match being a peer supporter with a person who has HIV/AIDS (I haven't been match yet what's going on??? I should call)

I'm helping with groceries with one client.

I'm politically active on all levels of infrastructure.

I push my care and compassion and myself on this website.

I work with an extrodinary therapist who understands me completely and wants me to experience what I want to experience (friendship)

I worked in the past with two other extraordinary therapists who made me grow as a person.

I know I still have more potential for growth and maturity.

I do other oneday volunteer work when opportunity arises such as planting trees, helping in festivals, with mailings etc.

I know my career path which is working a non-governmental organization in Third World sustainable development, and advocating human rights, and working in a multicultural community in developing understanding between all people, and some type of volunteer peer support with people who are mentally and physically ill. 

I'm physically healthy. I eat healthy. I have my own unique physical exercise routine which I commit to 30 minutes each day.

I've adopted an integral religion or spirituality worldview last 2 years which grounds me and gives me ultimate meaning and purpose. 

My relationships with family and extended are loving, healthy, supportive even though I'm not as close to them on my own level of closeness.

So despite want I really really want in life, my number one source of happiness I love everything else. Life is pretty good. Yes? :yes


----------



## rebek (Aug 1, 2004)

I really commend you. Your doing what I wished I would of done for myself at your age. Great Job. Keep it up.


----------



## Tania (Jan 8, 2005)

Thats great, Unsure  Keep it up. You really sound like you have your head screwed on right. Sounds like you have a lot to offer the world and have a great life!!  :banana And that is all that anyone could ever want... to be happy with what life they have. Keep it up


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

You inspire me, thanks!


----------



## Lostsoul (Nov 18, 2004)

That's great for you 

I love life most of the time. I don't have any friends either and I've competely failed when it comes to college. But I have golf and I really enjoy that, we all have to find some kind of hobby that we can enjoy!


----------



## RedBlueFish (Nov 11, 2003)

That's great that you are doing so well!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## red_reagel (Nov 21, 2006)

I'll be your friend! 


but still that's a good positive attitude. I should be more like you (and I already have some close friends)


----------



## Christian (Oct 5, 2006)

That is amazing... I'm so glad that you have everything that you want because God knows you deserve it...and friendship is around the corner!


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Christian said:


> That is amazing... I'm so glad that you have everything that you want because God knows you deserve it...and friendship is around the corner!


I hope so. :sigh


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

its good to hear you've got your life just about where you want it to be!!! 
Keep up the good work!!!


...if only you knew how to pick hockey teams :kma


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rock on, Unsure! :boogie :boogie :boogie
This is the right attitude to have. Things go a lot easier when you apply this sort of thinking.
With friendship, remember that it takes time and effort. You are there.


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

Now that's a great attitude to have! It's so refreshing to see someone else here who's perfectly happy with not having friends :yes



unsure said:


> I know my career path which is working a non-governmental organization in Third World sustainable development, and advocating human rights, and working in a multicultural community in developing understanding between all people, and some type of volunteer peer support with people who are mentally and physically ill.


Dude, that's my dream career too! But I'll probably end up joining the corporate world and be another suit in the office working for The (Wo)Man :cry. I hope you make this dream come true. Let me live vicariously through you!


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

unsure, good for you! You have the best attitude. I aspire to see things like that.

You definitely do have a lot going for you. :yes


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)




----------



## Arrow (Oct 20, 2006)

How did you find your therapist? Im in out of state university and feel kind of alone here(cant see my old therapist anymore) and the school doesn't seem to have good therapists and I dont know how I can go about finding one. I no longer take medication and all that and have pretty much been on my own for the past 4 months.


----------



## stifstef (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks for posting that, unsure, that'll help keep me going. like you i have a lot of good stuff going on but worry about not having some close friends. i mean, i have a number of distant friends, close acquaintances, whatever you want to call them... some of whom really came through for me in my grad application recently. but i think you're right to point out that close friendship is not everything, that we can still make really significant contributions... and even be happy... without that one thing. i hope you make some friends... you sound like a guy who really deserves some. maybe friendship is like love, like a bf/gf rel... sometimes it just takes a long time to find the right person.

-stifstef


----------

